# CPS Packet - Signature Required



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2014)

I received a e-mail about my renewal of my CPS membership with a tracking number. It went to trash, I get a renewal every year, no big deal.

Then, I got a automated call from FedEx saying that tracking # XXXXX was coming Friday and I had to sign for it.

I find it difficult to believe that the free membership is so valuable that it has to be sent by 2 day FedEX with signature required.  No wonder cameras cost so much and profits are poor. It is one thing that could go by the slow boat UPS Mail Innovations. Maybe they think its a image thing and I'll be impressed by them burning money!


----------



## surapon (Apr 4, 2014)

Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Teacher Mr. Mt Spokane.
No more free-bies/ Free Books, Free CPS shoulder belts , CPS Tripods leg cover, and free Eyes Cup any more , for Silver and Gold members.
But they send so many Piority servicees package----Ha, Ha, Ha, The Things that I never use for my Canon equipment, Except just 1 time to replace the Shutter system that I use more than 150,000 Cycle of my dear Canon 1DS MK I = $ 450 Us dollars , that 5-6 years ago.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Ken B (Apr 4, 2014)

Yea, I was kinda shocked by the same thing. Mine came and I had to sign for it... Really funny and yet very wasteful on thier part.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 5, 2014)

It came today, and I did indeed have to sign for it. Just a folder with some shipping labels and a plastic membership card. I dropped the gold, even though I've owned dozens of lenses and many DSLR's, none of them have failed. I did send my 35mmL in for focus adjustment under warranty, I used a CPS label- big deal.


----------



## RGF (Apr 5, 2014)

Sign for the membership packet but not the body returned from Canon service facility. Interesting ...


----------



## dstppy (Apr 7, 2014)

Any chance this is a move to start enforcing the "professional" label that we've discussed at length?

Seems odd, my bank hasn't required a signature on anything in years, save loan contracts.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 7, 2014)

At least we're getting notified now - this annoys me every year, too - and when they first started doing it, I would usually come home to a note on the door. Now I just have it rerouted to a Kinko's FedEx Office and pick it up at my convenience. As for the cost, it's probably negligible if anything given their (Canon USA, not just CPS) shipping volume.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 9, 2014)

dstppy said:


> Any chance this is a move to start enforcing the "professional" label that we've discussed at length?
> 
> Seems odd, my bank hasn't required a signature on anything in years, save loan contracts.


 
They have been doing it that way for years, its just strange that when photography companies are cutting costs that a obvious one like this hasn't been eliminated.

Someone has too large a budget!


----------



## blanddragon (Apr 10, 2014)

Yup same here. Leave work to get home to a note. Three times. Finally wised up and has it sent to the store too. Works much better.


----------

